# Monitors and sleep mode... ZzZzZz... (DPMS)

## dreamer3

Ok, I've turned on the DPMS features in both KDE's screensaver (a while back) and most recently XScreensaver.  I set then to TOTALLY powerdown my monitor in 20 minutes.  Yet all I get is a blank screen with the power still fully on.  Is there some extra thing I need to do or something extra to compile into my kernel to get this to work properly?  I recall it working on long gone Linux installs in my past...   :Sad: 

----------

## kybber

I think you need to add 'Option "DPMS" "true"' to the monitor section of your XF86Config, though I don't use this feature myself, so I'm not sure.

----------

## dreamer3

Thanks!  It was in the XF86Config man file so I turned it on.  I'll let you know.

----------

## CaveMole

Is there any way to get DPMS to work when in console mode?

I am working on a laptop.  Is there something I should read about how

to get other basic sleep modes too (disk, cpu-suspend...)

----------

## dreamer3

 *CaveMole wrote:*   

> Is there any way to get DPMS to work when in console mode?

 

Good question.  I know on Redhat installs in the past it would let me select a screensaver for the console (one of which was simply DPMS power off).  Anyone know what I'm talking about and how to get this setup under Gentoo?

----------

## nitro322

for console, try something like 

```
setterm -powerdown 15
```

 to put it in standby mode after 15 minutes.  

```
man setterm
```

 will have more information, but I've done it before so I know it's possible.  Add the command to /etc/conf.d/local.start to have it affect all future sessions.

----------

